# Whats the diffrence between these 3 types?



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Black Diamond Piranha 
Black High Back Piranha 
Black Rhombeus Piranha

I cant seem to find the siffrences on these, im at school and alot of my google.com searches are being blocked out. Anyone able to tell me the main diffrences between them? And in general which one is more aggressive, but in general cariba is more aggessive than RBP, so uget what i mean. Thanks alot to everyone who responds. Im trying to figure out which one to go with. I want one that can grow to 14+ inches in time given i take care of him, will be aggressive (given the fish itself isnt just a wimp) and thats about it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

can you guys post some pics of they different types??


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

BLACK DIAMOND










AS FOR AGGRESIVENESS I THINK THEY ARE ALL THE SAME IN GENERAL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I really doubt there is any difference in the actions of each variant. It will be more based on the individual fish you get than the different names hobbiest have given these fish.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

GG I HAVE QUESTION FOR YOU. AS FAR AS THE ACCESSABILTY TO THESE DIFFERENT VARIANTS OF RHOM. IS THE DIAMOND THE HARDEST TO FIND? ALSO WHAT KIND IS YOUR MONSTER IS IT A GUYANA OR A HIGH BACK?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no idea what is the hardest to find, it all depends on the collection point, and names like black diamond and highbacked not mean a lot to me, I like Xingu or Peruvian because it tells the origin of the fish. 
I dont know what my rhoms are, the larger one is very high backed but that could just be a trait of rhoms his size...I dont know. The other one is spangled so I guess you could call it diamond and it does have a high back, but is it higher than others...I dont know. My problem is I dont know the collection points for either fish so to me they are simply Rhoms.


----------

